# Festplatte tauschen



## pauschpage (3. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen neuen PC, und möchte gerne meine alte Festplatte wieder in den PC einbauen.

Da ich die neue jedoch  wo anders brauche - stellt sich die Frage ob das geht, wenn ich die alte Festplatte einbaue.

Wie ist das mit dem Windows - muss ich das neu installieren.

Ich hab das jetzt mal probiert - und es kommt leider nur ein weißer - blinkender Strich....

Was kann ich tun?


DANKE!


----------



## JoKne (3. August 2004)

Als erstes solltest du versuchen dein Problem mal genau und detailiert zu schildern. Dann fällt es den Usern einfacher dir eine weiteführende Antwort  zu geben.

Alle Daten inkl. Betriebssystem(os) werden auf der Festplatte gespeichert. 
Sagen wir du hattest voher eine Festplatte in deinem PC sind alle Daten auf dieser Platte gespeichert. Generell kann man die Platten problemlos tauschen.
Wenn man Platten mit aufgespieltem OS tauscht, führt das häufig zu einem instabielen System. Im schlimmsten Fall kann es passieren das der PC nicht bootet, ist mir aber noch nicht passiert.

Ausserdem kannst du die Platten nur tauschen wenn die Mainboards die passenden Anschlüsse besitzen. IDE, SCSI; Serial Ata usw.

Desweiteren müssen die Jumper richtig gesetzt sein. Die Settings dürfen nicht identisch mit einem anderen Laufwerk sein.

Das wars eigentlich was du bei dem Tausch von Festplatten berücksichtigen musst. Hoffe mal ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Radhad (4. August 2004)

Dein Rechner kann nicht ins System booten, weil alle Treiber der Controller auf dem Mainboard des alten Rechners auf deiner alten Platte gespeichert sind und diese können nicht angesprochen werden, weil dein neues Mainboard ganz andere Treiber benötigt. Bau doch beide Platten ein, die neue als Primary Master und die alte als Primary Slave, dann bootet dein Rechner von der neuen Platte und du hast Zugriff auf deine Daten der alten Platte.

Ich hoffe das ist das, was du wolltest.


MfG Radhad


----------

